# Okay... call me a sell out!



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I am staying at a HIGHLY commercialize campground in a couple weeks. The state park close to the amusement park I am visiting is all booked up, so I had to branch out.

Here is the link:

Pa Camping at Splash Magic Campground and RV Resort

We are going to be there for Christmas in July. If we bring a wrapped gift for each kid "Santa" will deliver it to our site on Saturday.

I bought some LED battery operated lights to decorate my tent.

If you guys can stomach all of my commercially cheesy pics, I will post some images of how it goes!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that - some times you need a change of pace.


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

post those pics when you get back:thumbup1:


----------

